# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.8 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.8 is out!  *Added support via USB for LG D390N, LG H525N, LG VS986W and 
support for Samsung SM-T310, LG D390N, LG H410 and LG P895 via eMMC.
Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area.*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.8 Release Notes:*🐙 Added support for the following models via USB:*  *LG D390N* - added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG H525N* - added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG VS986W* - added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:*  *Samsung SM-T310* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG D390N* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG H410* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG P895* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 New features and improvements in «Content Extractor»:*  Added view of deleted data in contacts and SMS DBs ("Show unallocated data" button) Improved media files recognition in supported FS*🐙 Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area**🐙 All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## لواء الدين محم

شكرا

----------


## mh2317

tryrtytrytutiuyiuyouioioi

----------

